# NM exposed in commercial



## jar546 (Jan 12, 2010)

Next to the beer cooler so they could plug in an air conditioning unit (see the duct?)


----------



## raider1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Re: NM exposed in commercial

Again I will reference 334.10(3). NM cable can't be run exposed in a non dwelling occupancy.

Chris


----------



## BigDave (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: NM exposed in commercial

Is that duct the supply or a portable AC exhaust? It looks like the cord is coming down from the lid, behind the blinds. :?:


----------



## north star (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: NM exposed in commercial

*Could that cord behind the blinds possibly be the cord to the neon advertising sign?*


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: NM exposed in commercial

No neon sign,  It is the plug for the portable ac


----------



## dcspector (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: NM exposed in commercial



			
				raider1 said:
			
		

> Again I will reference 334.10(3). NM cable can't be run exposed in a non dwelling occupancy.Chris


Yepper thats the one....


----------

